
Mobile app or Web app? - objectivecdev
I run a small mobile app development studio. Since last 6 months, we are seeing increased demand for web application inquiries while a huge decline in mobile apps inquiries.<p>I think this trend will continue in 2018. What do you think of it?
======
PaulHoule
I think the average business gets no advantage from a mobile app as opposed to
a web site. The average user gets an active detriment since I find "apps" are
frequently harder to use than web sites, are less frequently updated, less
complete, buggier, etc.

